
Customer Reviews “The Internet Bubble” (1999) - frik
http://www.amazon.com/Internet-Bubble-The-Anthony-Perkins/product-reviews/0066640008/
======
frik
I found the one and two star reviews especially interesting. I think a lot can
be learned reading contemporary texts from the dot-com era.

